# Drinking fountain



## Pal (Jun 12, 2010)

How far away can a drinking fountain be from an electrical panel? 30 inches is the clearence from the side for other things. I have to check with the electrical inspector on Monday, any information today would be helpful.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Pal said:


> How far away can a drinking fountain be from an electrical panel? 30 inches is the clearence from the side for other things. I have to check with the electrical inspector on Monday, any information today would be helpful.


For some reason 3ft clicks but I could be wrong


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

If you meant "How far away _must_ a ..." , instead of "How far away _can_ a...", then in Tarrant county it's 30" for a subpanel, 42" for a main. It really depends on the municpality, though...best bet is to call the inspector and find out before he shows up.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

36 sounds about right


----------

